# Official Chicago Bulls @ Indiana Pacers Game thread



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Someone can post the images etc:


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Cant wait until 6 pm tomorrow! Basketball!!


----------



## dsouljah9 (Jul 9, 2002)

:headbang:

:basketballplaya:


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

I can dig it!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Dunleavy and Hansbrough wont play neither will Aaron. 

Starters might be:

Rose
Salmons or Hinrich
Deng 
Thomas
Noah

Pacers

PG: TJ Ford
SG: Brandon Rush
SF: Danny Granger
PF: Troy Murphy
C: Roy Hibbert


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

To get you in the mood for the game, here is some D Rose Highlights!


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Leading scorer - James Johnson 15 pts on a bad shooting night.

top rebounder - Thomas

Assist- Kurt the Kirk Hinrich

OMG moment - Rose.

Rose night

12 pts on 4-8 shooting 4-4 ft 5 ast 20 minutes.

WTF is he doing on the court moment.

Tie- Lindsey Hunter and Taj Gibson.

I forgot he was a Bull moment.

Luol Deng


----------



## Good Hope (Nov 27, 2002)

No broadcast where I am. Look forward to seeing some updates and discussion here.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Will this be on CLTV or WGN?


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

anyway to catch this on the internet?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

HB said:


> Will this be on CLTV or WGN?


I heard its on NBA TV and Comcast.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Dornado said:


> anyway to catch this on the internet?


I am hoping their is.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

thebizkit69u said:


> WTF is he doing on the court moment.
> 
> Tie- Lindsey Hunter and Taj Gibson.


Well, it is pre-season after all.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Taj Gibson may get some significant time during the preseason since Aaron G is hurt. I hope if he does we run with him. Dont think he is large enough to play half court as center.


----------



## WestHighHawk (Jun 28, 2003)

Comcast alternative, 6:00pm central time, DTV channel *666* :devil_2:



Or else you could wait for the regular Comcast rebroadcast at 3:30am tomorrow morning :sarcasm:


----------



## Good Hope (Nov 27, 2002)

WestHighHawk said:


> Or else you could wait for the regular Comcast rebroadcast at 3:30am tomorrow morning :sarcasm:


Oh man, I have something to do at that time!


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Good Hope said:


> Oh man, I have something to do at that time!


What could be better than watching a repeat of a basketball game!!

Oh, yeah. Sleep.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Its time for Basketball!!!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Salmons starts in place of Hinrich.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Deng misses his first shot. 

Bulls down 4-0


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Noah with the jump hook.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

TT with the jumper! Assist Rose 4 to 7 Pacers


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Rose misses a 3.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Salmons hits a jumper


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

6:00 

11-6 Pacers. Bulls cold 29% 
Pacers 50%


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Deng scores on the break after the steal and fouled. 

FTA good 11-9


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Rose for two! Game tied. 5:09


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Salmons with the drive and is fouled. 

Gibson in for TT


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

FTA missed second fta good tied at 12


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Salmons for two! tied at 14


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

2:52 tied at 14

Bulls 35%, Pacers 39%

Hunter, JJ, and Richard in with Salmons and Gibson.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Salmons with another drive and if fouled. 

fta good second fta good 16-18 pacers


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Byars in the game now


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

JJ misses Gibson with the nice rebound but missed the put back


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Nice pass by Hunter to Gibson and he was clobbered. 

FTA good FTA good


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

End of 1 20-18 Pacers.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

JJ misses again, Gibson rebounded again and fouled again

FTA good. FTA no good.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Richard misses, tipped in by JJ!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

JJ with the drive, gets fouled. 

FTA good fta good.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

8:39 27-23 Pacers

Salmons and D Jones with 7 each. 

Rose back in the game


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Pargo, Hinrich and, Miller have not played.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Noah in for Richardson. 

Pacers up 31-23


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Deng is fouled by Ford. 

FTA good FTA good 31-27 Pacers


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Damn Noah missed a dunk on the break.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

5:23 33-27 Pacers

Bulls 25%! 

Pacers 48%

Noah has 8 boards, Gibson 4.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Rose to TT and he slashes to the goal and slams it!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Rose to TT to Noah and he gets fouled. 

fta good fta good 35-31


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Salmons for two with the jumper 

38-33

Granger for two! 40-33


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

2:17 40-35 Pacers. 

Bulls 28%, Pacers 47%

Granger 15 Salmons 9. Deng 7. 

Hinrich, Pargo, and Miller have not played


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

Great recognition and pass from TT to Deng


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Deng back to the ft line

fta good 43-39

FTA good 43-40


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

I feel there is a tendency to malign Tyrus too much

The jumpers Tyrus has taken weren't that bad a shot to take as he was either out on the wing on the rotation , or , he was mid range with defense sagging off him on a back zone and no cutters/off ball movement

In situations like that he has to take it

He's just got to gt better at being able to make it


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

End of the first half 43-41. 

Granger 15 Deng 11. 

Bulls out rebounded the pacers 26-21 Deng had 9. 

Salmons with 9 pts. 

Bulls 28% 

Pacers 46%

Bulls just 7 turnovers! Pacers 11. 

Rose 4 pts 2 assists. 

Bulls were 0-3 in three pt attempts. 

Gibson looks like he belongs in the NBA


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

SausageKingofChicago said:


> I feel there is a tendency to malign Tyrus too much
> 
> The jumpers Tyrus has taken weren't that bad a shot to take as he was either out on the wing on the rotation , or , he was mid range with defense sagging off him on a back zone and no cutters/off ball movement
> 
> ...


He never took a bad shot imo. 

Did you see VDN put him on the foul line for the illegal defense? Wow


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

I am watching the game, think the Bulls have athleticism and length, but lack any type of perimeter scoring. Rose looks like he is going to have a good season, taking that midrange J more.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

HB said:


> I am watching the game, think the Bulls have athleticism and length, but lack any type of perimeter scoring. Rose looks like he is going to have a good season, taking that midrange J more.


Keep in mind their three pt shooters didnt play the first half.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Nice! Rose to TT, TT drives and hits the left handed layup and was fouled FTA good Bulls lead


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Nice long shot by Deng!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Salmons with the short turn around jumper!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Rose with a 15 footer! Bulls start hot, 

Bulls with a steal Rose on the run for two and was fouled!FTA good


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Salmons with the long jumper 55-49 bulls

Granger with the offensive foul. TT took the charge


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Rose for two on the break 57-49


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

Salmons is all silk....


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Deng took it strong to the basket and was fouled

Gibson in for TT he is hurt.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Deng hit both fts


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Oh my Noah took a 16 footer and misses.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Gibson hits a jumper from the side.


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

I do like the way Lu is moving around out there tonight


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

5:34 61-51 Bulls

Bulls 36%, Pacers 51% 

Deng 15, Salmons 13, Rose 11


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

SausageKingofChicago said:


> I do like the way Lu is moving around out there tonight


I do too. I read somewhere he said he was 85%. Looks good to me so far.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

TT has a concussion.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

nice shot by Gibson!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

lob to JJ for two off of the backboard.


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

Taj is OK . Nice form on that J of the screen and roll flare. He's made two of them on those plays


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Byars from 15 for two. 71-57 Bulls. 

1:38 

Bulls 37%, Pacers 40

Bulls 30-14 this quarter!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

SausageKingofChicago said:


> Taj is OK . Nice form on that J of the screen and roll flare. He's made two of them on those plays


He has a place on this team as the 10th or 11th player off of the bench.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hunter misses a 3.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

D Jones has a sore back and may not play the rest of the game


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hunter hits two fts.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Gibson hits another jumper! He has a nice shot


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

End of three 75-62 Bulls.


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

Yep. Taj has impressed me with his J. It looks more than passable


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Gibson has 9 pts and 5 rebounds.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

pacers with 5 quick pts and now Byars with the foul!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Noah in for Richard


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Byars drills a three at end of the 24 second clock


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Noah to Gibson and he takes it strong, but was fouled

FTA good. FTA good 80-72


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

9:35 80-76


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

McRoberts !

WTF !


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Rose threw it away, McRoberts with the dunk on the break. 80-78 Bulls


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls still only 38%


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Rose hits the jumper


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Gibson gets the call being a rookie fouls Granger


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Salmons with the jumper


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Nice Rose to Gibson for the dunk!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Rose with the jumper! 88-80. 

Bulls finally at 40%


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

byars hits a 3


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Gibson hits two fts.


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

Taj is giving me a woody.

He's a smart system player. Showing he knows how to play


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Nice pass by Gibson to Rose for the layup


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hunter hits the three.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hunter banks in a 3! 100-87


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Wow Gibson with another jumper!


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

Taj is an allstar


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

Gimme some Taj


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

SausageKingofChicago said:


> Taj is an allstar


He has done everything but sell popcorn during halftime and I am not sure he didnt do that! The kid is having an outstanding all around game


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

nice tip in by Gibson!


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

Did Gar just strike lightening in a bottle with Taj?

21 and 10 

Elton who ?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

SausageKingofChicago said:


> Did Gar just strike lightening in a bottle with Taj?
> 
> 21 and 10
> 
> Elton who ?


Who wants Boozer when we have Gibson??? 19 pts, 6-12 7-8 fts. 9 rebounds 3 assists 1 block and just 1 to!!!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Gibson 19
Rose 17
Deng and salmons 15! 
Byars 12
TT had 9 before he got injured. 3 steals. 

Noah 10 rebound and 3 blocks!

JJ 4 pts 1-6, 1 steals, 1 block, 2 assists.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

this was a road win(didnt count but nevertheless a road win) we were 13-28 on the road last year


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Surprised the refs were decent


----------



## Good Hope (Nov 27, 2002)

SausageKingofChicago said:


> Did Gar just strike lightening in a bottle with Taj?
> 
> 21 and 10
> 
> Elton who ?


Prepared to sell the rights to that nickname you coined...

What was it???



And thanks guys for the updates. Felt as if I saw the game (in about 8 minutes!)


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Good Hope said:


> Prepared to sell the rights to that nickname you coined...
> 
> What was it???
> 
> ...


YW! I didnt mind doing the pbp


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Question:

Would we had won the game had TT not gotten hurt? 

Gibson got his time on the floor and played very, very well.


----------



## Good Hope (Nov 27, 2002)

truebluefan said:


> Question:
> 
> Would we had won the game had TT not gotten hurt?
> 
> Gibson got his time on the floor and played very, very well.


Troublemaker. 

Gibson took em by surprise.

What do I know, I didn't see the game. But if we have a big man who can hit that 15-17 foot shot reliably, other than Miller, what a difference that'll make for the team. 

Good for Taj!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Good Hope said:


> Troublemaker.
> 
> Gibson took em by surprise.
> 
> ...



He had poise! He could shoot, wasnt afraid to shoot and had 3 assists. I am not trying to get overly hyped I mean come on, the pacers had players that didnt play. 

I have already seen threads where Bulls fans want him to start at pf instead of TT. That may be a bit premature, but at the same time, I dont want to take away from his game. He played a complete game, no doubt about it.


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

He looked like he belonged. The main thing that struck me was that he was patient , really let the game come to him , and just seemed to know the right plays to make


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Personally I dont see much that seperates Taj, TT and Noah they are all pretty much the same type player.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

HB said:


> Personally I dont see much that seperates Taj, TT and Noah they are all pretty much the same type player.


That means that TT could very well be traded away. Expiring contract and all.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

Kind of a relief with Taj. I watched (okay, more like was forced to watch) several USC basketball games last year and quite honestly he really stood out to me. But he seemed to have showed a bit more skill than Michael Ruffin part 2. Time to search for the highlights on youtube...!


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

KC mentions Deng felt good after the game. That's a relief.



> Luol Deng walked onto the Conseco Fieldhouse court an hour before tipoff Friday night and smiled.
> 
> "Pregame warm-ups?" he said to a teammate. "I forgot my routine."
> 
> ...


http://www.chicagotribune.com/sport...03-bulls-pacers-chicago-oct03,0,5051100.story


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Overall, this was a really positive 1st pre-season game. 

Our 5 starters all had net plus. We only started losing the game in the 1st half when our bench (which didn't have Hinrich & Miller) was on the floor, I believe.

Rose flashed dominance when he wanted to; seemed to feel the game out slowly at the start which is fine for pre-season.

Salmons was very efficient scoring the ball.

Deng was solid enough considering the rust and seems to feel ok; we'll see how he feels over time.

Tyrus with 9 pts in 18 minutes ain't bad...did he get injured though?

Noah with 10 boards and 3 blocks in only 24 min. That's all I want from the guy.

Taj of course was a nice surprise. I attribute it mainly to favorable matchups and the hot hand, but who knows -- this guy might steal some minutes at PF.

Also, I'm pulling for Byars to get a roster spot. He's basically a poor man's Salmons which is something we need from the deep bench; a big wing who can shoot the 3 and defend.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

yodurk said:


> Overall, this was a really positive 1st pre-season game.
> 
> Our 5 starters all had net plus. We only started losing the game in the 1st half when our bench (which didn't have Hinrich & Miller) was on the floor, I believe.
> 
> ...


Yes he did. He took a charge and received a concussion from it.


----------



## dsouljah9 (Jul 9, 2002)

*Hey, it's only preaseason, but, the Bulls win...*






:headbang:

:afro:


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

You have read my thoughts about Gibson. I am not ready to proclaim his as the second coming, not yet. He will play against Utah, a team with decent big men. It will be interesting to see how his game will be against them. 

Now, my thoughts on the rest of the players. 

Deng. 

Claims he is about 85%. Well he played well to be just 85%! Loved the way he took it to the hoop last night. He was aggressive. That is good considering he has been hurt! Look forward to seeing him improve even further! The good thing is he was pain free after the game

Salmons

I was concerned about John before the exhibition season began. Why? I thought that part of his success last year was due to the fact that defenses keyed on Gordon. That left him open to hit jumpers. I was very pleased to see him score last night at the SG spot! We need him to score. Looks like he will do just that, so I am not worried about Salmons any longer. 

Noah

His shot hasnt improved, but he came ready to play. Had some blocks, rebounded well. Set picks! Picked up where he left off in the playoffs, 

TT

Took some forced jumpers. That will never change. He did a nice dunk on the break. That is what he can do, and he needs to do more of it! Scored well in limited minutes. I reserve complete judgment on him until he plays more games. 

JJ

Bad game 1-6. Nothing spectacular execpt for an alley oop pass from Hunter where he banked in a shot. Had most of his time at SF. I want to see him play PF more, but if Gibson is the real deal that may not happen! Was dissapointed he settled for jumpers. He can handle the ball and take it the hole! Didnt show that last night. 

Hunter


Did ok as a back up. Wont play much this season. 

Byars 

Wont make the team. Hit two threes! But both were desperation shots to beat the time clock. 

Richard

He deserves a look from some team. Not ours. We have a 3rd or 4th string center already and he is hurt. 

Rose

He played ok. Started slow, but was wanting to get others involved. Came out the second half, looked to be more aggressive and he was. He can score anytime he wants! Also, good things happen for the Bulls when he penetrates! He did that last night with ease.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

That first half was one of the worst played basketball I have ever seen in my LIFE! What we saw with Taj Gibson I'm going to lean more on the fluke side of things, I dont think his jumpshot is that good, it was going in at a very high rate but if he does indeed have a good jump shot thats a big positive.

James Johnson had a bad shooting night and made some mistakes defensively but he made some really nice passes and has a very good skillset, he needs to work on his shoot big time.

Tyrus Thomas looked like the same Thomas, taking and missing a ton of shoots.

Noah was Noah, rebounding well but sucking on offense.

Rose continues to be unselfish to a fault, he tried to get everyone involved in the offense but his players were all trying to get theirs. Rose turned it up in the second half and dominated.

Deng got to the line but boy does he look slow.

John Salmon did what hes supposed to do, he made shots and was somewhat active defensively, but his style of play doesnt mesh with Rose, Salmons is not a spot up shooter or a very good slasher to the basket.

VDN, what can I say... The offense looked like something a retarded rhinoceros would diarrhea. No defensive philosophy whatsoever, the Pacers gave this game to the Bulls.

Thank god its only preseason cause if this was a regular season game I would be shocked to see how nothing on this team looks improved from last years.

But on the bright spot, Derrick Rose looked better on defense he was coming off those screens better, he played the shot fake better, he looks stronger and hes got a sweet looking jump shot even though the ball comes off his hands like a rocket with no arc lol.

If Taj does have a good jump shot and can make those shots consistently, bye bye Thomas.


----------



## Good Hope (Nov 27, 2002)

I liked the comments Vinny had to make after the game. 

Nice, even keel. 

I've been noticing a kind of focus and intensity and business-like attitude around the team. Bad for hype-seekers, but maybe good for chemistry. 

With Skiles, the focus and intensity were there, but it was tinged with sarcasm and meanness. And the players were like dogs trained with a whip. 

Not so with the Black. Just straightforward. I think I like it, and it seems like the team (even Noah) is picking up on it and resonating with it.

Not having seen the game, I've got nothing to say about strategy or schemes. People have mentioned that Rose looked much better on defense, which is cool. But coaching helps create a team focus and personality. There seems to be something coming out this year that wasn't there last year, and it seems positive.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

Didn't get to see the game... just watched the highlights. Glad to see production out of Gibson, as I've always felt that his length made him a worthwhile prospect.

edit to add: if the jumper was really falling like people say it was in the game thread, maybe we could have a poor-man's PJ Brown on our hands.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Dornado said:


> Didn't get to see the game... just watched the highlights. Glad to see production out of Gibson, as I've always felt that his length made him a worthwhile prospect.
> 
> edit to add: if the jumper was really falling like people say it was in the game thread, maybe we could have a poor-man's PJ Brown on our hands.


Good thing you dint see the game, it was just bad. Bad Bad Bad basketball at its worst.


----------

